# Make a Small End Table Higher



## Divotdog (Dec 22, 2008)

Happy New Year -

I made a small end table for my sister but due to a senior moment or whatever I got the legs too short. They are now at 22" - not really that far off for this purpose but they probably should be in the 24 - 25" range. The top is about 18 X 12. I would like to make some feet for it but the legs are only 1 1/4 by 3/4 . I thought of just adding wheels.

I guess my problem is I don't know what would look good - I have only made a couple of tables.

Thanks,
David


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about some dowels in the legs and adding the extra length maybe with a different wood and or shape as a design statement,or some bunn feet or add a shelf depends it it's design


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Wheels would work and I also like Jim's idea of just adding some leg. Make them slightly larger with some design around the top.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Not having a pic of the table makes it difficult to envision some of these typically excellent LJ suggestions, but they all seem sound.

Additionally: How about floating the top above some spacers? Cross pieces, two protrucing on each side, with some design cut making them longer on the top edge than the bottom, could easily add a couple inches.

"The difference between a pro and an amateur is the pro knows how to cover mistakes." We've all done this sort of thing.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea Lee


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Some of us have done it more than we'll ever admit.


----------



## Divotdog (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks - just what i needed, some good ideas. I have some more walnut from the same board I could use with a dowel and just cut it bigger. I don't do any turning but I do have some mouding type router bits. The table has stretchers about 3" from the bottom so I dont see much room there for a shelf, etc. I could lift the top a little - I did that on a previous table to try to make it "float".

Thanks for all great ideas.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

A senior moment , Not for me because according to the Goverment I have 4 more years to go.
Any way you got a lot of good ideas from your fellow LJ's .


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Even if you don't do turning you could play with lower feet shape on the bandsaw. Glue up some wider blanks and cut them out. Could have a slight bulge out at the top of the addition and tapering back down at the bottom or have it start the same dimension as the bottom of the current feet and splay out at the bottom.


----------

